# Jamaica pimento wood chips



## wakame (Jul 13, 2017)

Thinking about doing some Jamaica jerk chicken next weekend for a party. I normally just use apple/cherry wood. However, to have an authentic flavor, it requires some pimento wood chips. Found them online for $35 for 2 lb plus 11 shipping. If anyone used them before, is it worth it? does the flavor really enhance that much?


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 14, 2017)

Do some research on the whole technique of making jerk. There is more to it than just the wood. And yes it's worth it if you want authentic jerk.


----------



## GrillGirlRobyn (Nov 4, 2017)

buy the pimento wood it is sooo worth it! i used to get from pimentofromjamaica.com but it appears they are out of biz, I see pimentowoodproducts.com is selling... I guess that is where I'll buy next. Can't live without it!


----------

